# The new BBCodes, Smilies and Trophies



## David

If you want to see a complete list of BBCodes and an example:









						BB codes
					

The list of BB codes you can use to spice up the look of your messages. This page shows a list of all BB codes that are available.




					forums.somd.com
				




Here's one I didn't even know existed:



		Code:
	

[MAP]1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC[/MAP]





You can also find smilies and their code here:









						Smilies
					

This shows a full list of the smilies you can insert when posting a message.




					forums.somd.com
				




and finally, here are the trophies:









						Trophies
					

You can earn trophies by carrying out different actions. This page shows a list of the trophies that are available.




					forums.somd.com


----------



## Bann

David said:


> If you want to see a complete list of BBCodes and an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB codes
> 
> 
> The list of BB codes you can use to spice up the look of your messages. This page shows a list of all BB codes that are available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I didn't even know existed:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [MAP]1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC[/MAP]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also find smilies and their code here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilies
> 
> 
> This shows a full list of the smilies you can insert when posting a message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, here are the trophies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trophies
> 
> 
> You can earn trophies by carrying out different actions. This page shows a list of the trophies that are available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com


That map code is seriously cool!


----------



## mitzi

I have trophies!


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> That map code is seriously cool!


Okay, I'm sure we've had this discussion before, but how do we choose the old smilies over the new smilies?  I selected the old clapping smiley, but I keep getting this


----------



## GWguy

If you type :cl the icons start appearing underneath. It no longer appears to be available.

A long time ago, I started capturing all the original smilies and keep them on my computer, then cut/paste the ones I want.


----------



## GWguy

Yeah, I see what you're saying.  It's available if you click on the smilie 'add' , but it changes.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 copy/paste just copies the static image, not the gif.


----------



## GWguy

From the Smilies link in Post #1...


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> Okay, I'm sure we've had this discussion before, but how do we choose the old smilies over the new smilies?  I selected the old clapping smiley, but I keep getting this



There are a couple that I used to like to use that are not the same      -    -       being one of them.


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> There are a couple that I used to like to use that are not the same      -    -       being one of them.


Just tried to use that today.  Ugh!!!

Dear David,

Will you please flush the "new" smilies?

v/r,

stgislander


----------



## kwillia

<--- But now you have a toilet smilie.


----------



## GWguy




----------

